# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  H ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ROUTERBOARDS...ΙΤΧ...*ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ*

## denlinux

Λογω το οτι ηθελα να αγορασω ενα rb κσι μερικα αλλα διαφορα υλικα για να συνδεσω ενα φιλαρακι στο awmn μπηκα στην φαση αναζητησης προιοντων απο τα ηδη γνωστα online καταστηματα.Ημουν αναμεσα σε rb 433uah,rb 435g που το κοστος τους κυμενεται απο 155 -180 ευρω τελικη τιμη.Μετα απο καλο σερφαρισμα επεσε στην σελιδα του eshop στην οποια παρουσιαζονται οι νεες σειρες μητρικων ΙΤΧ με διαστασεις 17cm x 17cm και σε προσιτες τιμες.........

Ετσι αποφασισα να συναρμολογησω ενα συστημα που ειναι ασυναγωνιστο με οποιοδηποτα αλλο routerboard στην αγορα σε συνδιασμο τιμης - αποδοσης.Παρακαλω πειτε μου την γνωμη σας.........

Μητρικη με ενσωματωμενο επεξεργαση με διαστηασεις 17cm x 17cm:
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.528069
ΤΙΜΗ70 ευρω αλλα εχει ενσωματωμενο διπυρινο επεξεργαστη,G-LAN,Gigabit καρτα δικτυου.......κ.α



RAM 1GB DDR2/800:
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.553811
ΤΙΜΗ 16 ευρω

Αντι για σκληρο θα βαλουμε μια cf για εξικονομηση χωρου:
Αρα θα χρειαστουμε εναν ανταπτορα απο pci express σε compact flash (γιατι η μητρικη δν εχει ide)
http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...oducts_id=1720
TIMH:16.90 ευρω



Και μια compact flash 4GB
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.553929
TIMH : 12 ευρω

Eναν μετατροπεα απο 1 pci σε 4 mini pci για να εχουμε 4 υποδοχες minipci
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=112308
τιμη 40 ευρω
http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...image&pID=1720

TΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ PICO PSU 12V DC INPUT :: το μεγεθος του ειναι οσο το δαχτυλο μας).ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΡΟΕ 12 V 
http://www.mini-box.com/s.nl/it.A/id.417/.f
ΤΙΜΗ 30 ευρω


Ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι 24cm x 19cm
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=505&page=1
TIMH 15 ευρω
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 199 ΕΥΡΩ (ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Με λιγα λογια φτιαξαμε ενα <<routerboard>> με:
-Διπυρινο επερξεγαστη στα 1.6Ghz (ενω τα routerboardb ειναι στα 800 Mhz)
-1 GB RAM DDR2 και επεκτεινετε εως 4GB (ενω τα routerboard ειναι στα 256 ΜΒ)
-1 Gigabit καρτα δικτυου
-1 G-LAN
-4GB compact flash μνημη για data storage
-4 x usb
-1 usb για flash card/solid state
-ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ POE 12 V

KAI ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ 24 x 19

AKOYΩ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ

----------


## chrismarine

http://www.wmarket.gr/product.php?id_product=13
δεν ξέρω σε αυτό το κουτί εάν θα πάρει στο ύψος τον 4χ 
με τι λειτουργικό ?

----------


## trendy

Πάρε ένα routerstation pro. 70€ και άλλα 30€ για το 1000άρι poe.

----------


## gas

Δεν εχεις υπολογισει το κοστος του mikrotik OS και το κοστος του τροφοδοτικου 12V στα 80-90Watts περιπου καθως και το κοστος υλικων για την ψυξη του ταρατσοpc.
Το θεμα εχει ξανασυζητηθεί στο παρελθον και εχουν γραφει αρκετα για τα συν και τα πλην της καθε υλοποιησης.
Κατα την γνωμη μου αν πας για ταρατσο pc προτιμησε κατι σε P3 1ghz με intel chipset που συνεργαζεται αψογα με το ΜΤ.
Ετσι θα εξοικονομήσεις αρκετα ευρω λογω hardware.Υπολογιζω το κοστος στα 100ευρω μαζι με τον 4πλο(οχι glan).
P1000650.JPG P1000286.JPGP1000651.JPG
Αλλιως ενα RB600(175eyro) ή 2χRB433AH(270eyro)..
Διαλεγεις και περνεις.

Παντως το πακετο που περιγραφεις ειναι υπερβολικο (κοστος και καταναλωση) για τον σκοπο που προοριζεται.

Φυσικα και η λυση του απο κατω αν θες να πας σε αλλο λειτουργικο.

----------


## mojiro

+ ότι οι 4πλοι έχουν καταργηθεί...

ναι μεν καλή λύση, αλλά δεν είναι συγκρίσιμη με τις λύσεις που έχουμε πλέον

----------


## romias

> Πάρε ένα routerstation pro. 70€ και άλλα 30€ για το 1000άρι poe.


+
Δες το λίγο αξίζει 100%.

----------


## grigoris

> Ετσι αποφασισα να συναρμολογησω ενα συστημα που ειναι ασυναγωνιστο με οποιοδηποτα αλλο routerboard στην αγορα σε συνδιασμο τιμης - αποδοσης.Παρακαλω πειτε μου την γνωμη σας.........


ασυναγωνιστο ειναι μονο οσον αφορα την υπολογιστικη ισχυ. Μην ξεχνας οτι:
- οσο καλο σχεδιασμο του setup να κανεις, ειναι σχεδον απιθανο ενα ταρατσοpc να βγαλει στην ταρατσα σου οσα χρονια βγαζει ενα SBC(λεγε με routerboard) χωρις βλαβες..
- ενα ταρατσοpc απαιτει κυκλοφορια αερα με οσα κακα αυτο συνεπαγεται (απιστευτη βρωμα και γλιτσα μεσα στο κουτι εκτος και αν διατιθεσαι να αλλαζεις φιλτρα καθε 1-2 μηνες)

Καποιοι (ελαχιστοι) εχουν καταφερει να αποφυγουν την εκθεση του ταρατσοpc σε outdoor συνθηκες τοποθετωντας το στο δωμα της ταρατσας.. Αλλα εκει αναγκαστικα βαζεις πολυ μακρια καλωδια. Γενικοτερα, αυτα τα motherboard δεν προοριζονται για εξωτερικες συνθηκες (κρυο,ζεστη,υγρασια). Ειναι καλυτερη λυση να πας σε καποιο σε στυλ commell (industrial specs), αλλα εκει ανεβαινει αρκετα το κοστος.

----------


## Themis Ap

Ρίξε μια ματιά και στη συζήτηση που έχει γίνει εδώ: http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=35752

Αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις DC στην ταράτσα από μέσα στο σπίτι καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις κάτι τέτοιο: http://www.mini-box.com/PicoPSU-80-WI-32V

Αυτό διότι θα έχεις πτώση τάσης και θα πρέπει να δώσεις περισσότερα από 12V για να φτάσουν πάνω όσα χρειάζεται το Pico για να δουλέψει (και από οτι έχω δει είναι λίγο ευαίσθητα...)

Κατά τα άλλα δε πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ΜΙΑ ενδεδειγμένη λύση για το τι θα βάλεις στην ταράτσα. Άλλος θέλει routerstation PRO, άλλος ΜΤ 433ah, άλλος Ταρατσοπισί και άλλος Atom.


Στο κάτω κάτω το hobby μας κάνουμε και αν δεν παίξεις και λίγο με το να φτιάξεις κάτι που δουλεύει στην ταράτσα ποιο το νόημα... Κ μόνο να το ψάξεις και να το κάνεις να δουλέψει έχει την πλάκα του. Οποιαδήποτε από τις παραπάνω λύσεις έχει τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά της και είναι δοκιμασμένες (υπάρχουν και κάποιες ακόμα που απλά είναι λιγότερο διαδεδομένες). Το θέμα είναι με τι γουστάρεις εσύ να ασχοληθείς.

----------


## senius

Μένω μόνο εδώ, σύμφωνα και με τα νέο πρωτόκολλα ταχύτητας Ν:
*-1 Gigabit καρτα δικτυου
-1 G-LAN*

Και συνεχίζουμε βάση των απαιτήσεων (προοπτική για το μέλλον, να έχουμε κατηγορία Gigabit Ethernet cat6)



> + ότι οι 4πλοι έχουν καταργηθεί...


4απλοί, υπάρχουν εδώ: http://www.wirelesslan.gr με το κιλό, αγόρασα πριν μια βδομάδα καμιά 20αρια κομμάτια με 32 euro το κάθε ένα + μεταφορικά, για τις ανάγκες φίλων.




> ασυναγωνιστο ειναι μονο οσον αφορα την υπολογιστικη ισχυ. Μην ξεχνας οτι:
> - οσο καλο σχεδιασμο του setup να κανεις, ειναι σχεδον απιθανο ενα ταρατσοpc να βγαλει στην ταρατσα σου οσα χρονια βγαζει ενα SBC(λεγε με routerboard) χωρις βλαβες..
> - ενα ταρατσοpc απαιτει κυκλοφορια αερα με οσα κακα αυτο συνεπαγεται (απιστευτη βρωμα και γλιτσα μεσα στο κουτι εκτος και αν διατιθεσαι να αλλαζεις φιλτρα καθε 1-2 μηνες)
> 
> Καποιοι (ελαχιστοι) εχουν καταφερει να αποφυγουν την εκθεση του ταρατσοpc σε outdoor συνθηκες τοποθετωντας το στο δωμα της ταρατσας.. Αλλα εκει αναγκαστικα βαζεις πολυ μακρια καλωδια. Γενικοτερα, αυτα τα motherboard δεν προοριζονται για εξωτερικες συνθηκες (κρυο,ζεστη,υγρασια). Ειναι καλυτερη λυση να πας σε καποιο σε στυλ commell (industrial specs), αλλα εκει ανεβαινει αρκετα το κοστος.


@ grigoris, σεβαστή η γνώμη σου, αν θες όμως διάβασε λίγο κι ..... εδω

Το θέμα είναι να διαθέσουμε 200 euro, όπως αναφέρετε πιο πάνω.
Τι απαιτήσεις και επιδώσεις θέλετε με αυτά τα χρήματα? Τι συμφέρει τελικά? Με τόσα χρήματα, αγοράζουμε όλα τα ανωθεν.
_Εδώ σας θέλω_.

Edit: Δεν θέλω να επηρεάσω κάποιους η κανέναν, προσωπικά οι απαιτήσεις μου απέδωσαν στο αποτέλεσμα κίνησης των 270 mbps, με 1 ταρατσοπισι P4-2ghz που υποστηρίζει 8 b. b. λινκ (3 σε Ν και 3 σε nstream), 1 AP, 3 gigabit ethernet και έχει κατανάλωση μολις 106 VA, (δια .65 για να υπολογίσετε το watt) Η CPU normal δουλευει στο 45% http://10.2.173.1/graphs/cpu/ . Στα 270 mbps όταν αρκετές φορές είναι η κίνηση, παρατήρησα την CPU να ακουμπάει τα 91%.

Τα Routerstation pro, RB600, RB433AH η ότι θέλουμε να συγκρίνουμε βάση απαιτήσεων μου και επίδοσης η κατανάλωσης, ..... το δίνουν? *Υπάρχει εμπειρία*?, και αν ναι, μπορούμε εδώ και τώρα να τα συγκρίνουμε?

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση των μετρήσεων.

----------


## romias

> ....προσωπικά οι απαιτήσεις μου απέδωσαν στο αποτέλεσμα κίνησης των *270 mbps*, . .......................Στα *270 mbps* όταν αρκετές φορές είναι η κίνηση, παρατήρησα την CPU να ακουμπάει τα 91%.
> 
> *Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση των μετρήσεων*.


Για διευκρίνισε το,που τα βλέπεις αυτά τα νούμερα;

----------


## marius

Πριν απο ενα μηνα αγορασα αυτο:
http://www.magicom.gr/eshop/index.ph...oduct_id=29881
Το μεγαλυτερο πλεονεκτημα του ειναι οτι παιρνει 12v DC και εχει καταναλωση με 4απλο,
2 cm9 και 2 Ν-καρτες (χωρις να ρουταρει) 12W.
Τις επομενες μερες θα το εγκαταστησω και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## denlinux

παιδια μην τρελαθουμε...................μην συγκρινετε sbc με ταρατσο pc ή με 2 routerstation ή με 2 433ah οπου μου λετε.Με 200 ευρω φτιαχνουμε ενα συστημα το οποιο εχει διπυρινο επεξεργαστη στους 1,6GHZ ενσωματωμενο,σε αντιθεση με τα 800 mhz ,1 gb ram,4 minipci,gigabit,τροφοδοτειται με poe 12v ή 18v.Mπορει να σηκωσει ανετα 4 bb link σε nstream,και εχει σχεδον τις ιδιες διαστασεις με ενα sbc και κοστιζει 30 ευρω παραπανω απο το καινουργιο rb 435g.ΓΙΑ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ 435G

Kαι μην ξεχναμε οτι αμα στο μελλον κατεβασουμε τον κομβος μας μας μενει ενα πληρες υπολογιστικο συστημα

senious +1

----------


## denlinux

ποια καλυτερη λυση εχουμε πλεον..............?????

----------


## geioa

> + ότι οι 4πλοι έχουν καταργηθεί...


εχουν καταργηθεί, ισχύει αυτο !!!!

----------


## GJP

> ποια καλυτερη λυση εχουμε πλεον..............?????



δεν υπαρχει καλυτερη λυση απο το pc για μενα ,χαλαει πχ το motherboard η το τροφοδοτικο το αλλαζεις χωρια που με ενα winbox βλεπεις ολα σου τα λινκ αντι να ανοιγεις ενα winbox για καθε 3 λινκ
http://www.wirelesslan.gr/index.php?...b91eega1sk5o22 οσοι τετραπλοι θελετε με 32 ευρω (απο το καταστημα της θεσσαλονικης)

----------


## senius

> Για διευκρίνισε το,που τα βλέπεις αυτά τα νούμερα;


Μηπως το κουράσαμε Τάκη, η εχεις νεότερα?



> Εδώ θα μπορέσω να ποστάρω δοκιμές mikrotik *vs* openwrt, του ταρατσοπισι με ενεργά 3 λινκ σε Ν, σε σύνολο των 7, όπου διαθέτω.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Πέρασα τον γνωστό πιανίστα Σγούρο στο πιάνο του, μαθαίνοντας το χόμπυ σου.!!! Αστειεύομαι...

----------


## klarabel

Για ταρατσοπισί σε σχέση με αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαμε στο παρελθόν είναι μια απο τις καλύτερες λύσεις..εάν α) δεν υπάρχει προοπτική για πάνω απο 4 λίνκ, β) υπάρχει ο 4πλός, γ) υπάρχει το Μτικ Licence ή άλλη λύση και δ) δεν υπάρχει σκέψη για SBC.

Ειναι ενα Atom με αξιόλογη compact κατασκευή , Gigabit Ethernet, Powerful low TDP Cpu, χωρίς κινητά μέρη, fans κλπ και το πιο σημαντικό το πιό τελευταίο μοντέλο της γενιάς αυτής με την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση απο όλα .... 13W !!! ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom ) 

Εχω και εγώ ένα τέτοιο για να αντικαταστήσω ενα παλαιότερο BabyAT board ενός φίλου με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Ισως ένα πιό ευρύχωρο μεταλλικό κουτί να ήταν καλύτερο όσον αφορά την θερμοκρασία, αν σκεφτεί κανείς όμως ότι στην πράξη δουλεύει με πολύ μικρότερη απαγωγή θερμότητας (ψύκτρα) αφενός και αφετέρου η τροφοδοσία του με pico psu εξωτερικά μειώνουν στο ελάχιστο την συνολικά εκπεμπόμενη θερμότητα, επομένως λογικά δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας.

Αφού το επέλεξες προχώρα το, μακάρι να είχαμε μια τέτοια λύση και στα παλαιότερα ....ταρατσορούτερ. 

Με μια επιφύλαξη όμως. Με το POE φορτώνεις με κάτι περισσότερο απο 1Α (για 12V πάντα), το Ethernet Cable σου και αυτό δεν είναι για πολλά μέτρα όπως καταλαβαίνεις εκτός και αν σηκώνει λίγο ανέβασμα της τάσης.

----------


## GJP

το εργαλειο το δικο μου motherboard http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.522817 psu http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650646 cpu http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.555473 μια μνημη 175 ευρουλακια

Τι Σγουρο λες senius ειναι πολυ αργος Σοπεν ,Λιστ και βαλε

----------


## romias

* ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΣΗ* 
Λες H ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ROUTERBOARDS.
Και φτάνεις στα 199ευρο κοστολόγιο,με μέγιστη κατανάλωση 120watt,βάση τροφοδοτικού.Δεν έχουμε μετρήσεις για απ το συγκεκριμένο σεταπ,ενδεικτικά ο senius ανέφερε 106va=100watt αν τα μετατρέψεις και σίγουρα όχι 2 watt οπως μας προτείνει να υπολογίσουμε.

Υπάρχει sbc με τα μισά χρήματα 
Και κατανάλωση
* Using Higher voltage is recommended since it will use lower current 
* Typical Power Consumption is 3W idle no radios present
* 5W idle One Radio present
* 7W while passing 1000Mbps traffic
* Single RJ45 "J1" is for WAN and 802.3af compatible Power Over Ethernet
* Supports high power POE up to*25W* πηγή
Προσωπικα έχω κατανάλωση 14,4watt βάση τρφοδοτικού.

Τι θες να κάνεις και πόσα χρήματα θες να ξοδεύεις.Είναι στην κρίση του καθενός.

Υγ.Senius τι μου δείχνεις τι σχέση εχει με την ερώτηση που σου έκανα;

----------


## andreas

Δυστυχως η καταναλωση ρευματος ειναι αρκετη ποιο υψηλη  :: 
Μακροπροθεσμα εχεις ενα υπολογισιμο κοστος.....

Αν δεν σου φτανουν τα mbit του routerboard, πας σε pc.
Αλλιως τα routerboard ειναι αρκετα σταθερα, αντεχουν πολυ (ιδιαιτερα αν τα βαλεις σε σκια) και γλιτωνεις την μανουρα της καμενης μηρικης καθε 1,5 - 2 χρονια...

----------


## GJP

καμενο motherboard καθε 1-1,5 χρονο πως ? το προηγουμενο motherboard asus που ειχα το ειχα παρει μεταχειρισμενο επαιζε απο το 2004 -2010 σαν serveraki αρχικα και μετα σαν ρουτερ και το κατεβασα οχι επειδη χαλασε αλλα προληπτικα .

Το μυστικο ειναι αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου ανα 3-4 χρονια και χρηση ups

----------


## senius

> * ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΣΗ* 
> Λες H ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ROUTERBOARDS.
> Και φτάνεις στα 199ευρο κοστολόγιο,με μέγιστη κατανάλωση 120watt,βάση τροφοδοτικού.Δεν έχουμε μετρήσεις για απ το συγκεκριμένο σεταπ,ενδεικτικά ο senius ανέφερε 106va=100watt αν τα μετατρέψεις και σίγουρα όχι 2 watt οπως μας προτείνει να υπολογίσουμε.
> 
> [/SIZE]


Ανακεφαλαίωση ηλεκτροτεχνίας
*106x 0.65 = 68.9 WATT*

----------


## klarabel

Φυσικά με 4πλό και κάρτες ανεβαίνει η κατανάλωση...και το ΡΟΕ το βλέπω ..δύσκολο εως αδύνατο ανάλογα με το μήκος βέβαια.

----------


## denlinux

> * ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΣΗ* 
> Λες H ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ROUTERBOARDS.
> Και φτάνεις στα 199ευρο κοστολόγιο,με μέγιστη κατανάλωση 120watt,βάση τροφοδοτικού.Δεν έχουμε μετρήσεις για απ το συγκεκριμένο σεταπ,ενδεικτικά ο senius ανέφερε 106va=100watt αν τα μετατρέψεις και σίγουρα όχι 2 watt οπως μας προτείνει να υπολογίσουμε.
> 
> Υπάρχει sbc με τα μισά χρήματα 
> Και κατανάλωση
> * Using Higher voltage is recommended since it will use lower current 
> * Typical Power Consumption is 3W idle no radios present
> * 5W idle One Radio present
> ...


το οτι βαζουμε 120watt δεν σημαινει οτι καταναλωνει 120W.Καταναλώνει λιγοτερο απο 80watt.Και οσο και να ψαξεις δεν υπαρχει SBC με τετοια επεξεργαστικη ισχή(που ειχε το αρχικο setup).
Θελουμε να σηκωνει 4 bb σε turbo a ή nstream.Πες μου ενα SBC ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ?

----------


## senius

Ανακεφαλαίωση ηλεκτροτεχνίας
*106VA x 0.65 = 68.9 WATT
*με 1 ταρατσοπισι P4-2ghz που υποστηρίζει 8 b. b. λινκ (3 σε Ν και 3 σε nstream), 1 AP, 3 gigabit ethernet

----------


## denlinux

αμα θες στελνεις και 24V.Υπαρχουν 2 τυποι psu (με 12V INPUT KAI ME 18V INPUT).που πας ανετα 40 μετρα αμα στελεις απο τροφοδοτικο switch 24volto .Αυτο ειναι δοκιμασμενο που σας λεω.

----------


## ysam

> Ανακεφαλαίωση ηλεκτροτεχνίας
> *106VA x 0.65 = 68.9 WATT
> *με 1 ταρατσοπισι P4-2ghz που υποστηρίζει 8 b. b. λινκ (3 σε Ν και 3 σε nstream), 1 AP, 3 gigabit ethernet


LOL και λέω δεν θα το δει κανείς?

----------


## romias

> το οτι βαζουμε 120watt δεν σημαινει οτι καταναλωνει 120W.Καταναλώνει λιγοτερο απο 80watt.Και οσο και να ψαξεις δεν υπαρχει SBC με τετοια επεξεργαστικη ισχή(που ειχε το αρχικο setup).
> Θελουμε να σηκωνει 4 bb σε turbo a ή nstream.Πες μου ενα SBC ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ?


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για την τροφοδοσία.Και αν έχω κάνει λάθος στον υπολογισμό προκείπτει απ τον υπολογιστή που δημοσιευσα.
Οχι δεν ξέρω sbc για τις απαιτήσεις σου,γι αυτο είπα ειναι στην κρίση του καθενός.
Θες pc βάλε,και καλορίζικο.Θα ξοδέψεις τα διπλά απο ένα sbc και τα τριπλα σε κατανάλωση.
Αυτό λέω και μόνο.
* 
*

----------


## romias

senius είπες




> Edit: Δεν θέλω να επηρεάσω κάποιους η κανέναν, προσωπικά οι απαιτήσεις μου απέδωσαν στο αποτέλεσμα κίνησης των 270 mbps, με 1 ταρατσοπισι P4-2ghz που υποστηρίζει 8 b. b. λινκ (3 σε Ν και 3 σε nstream), 1 AP, 3 gigabit ethernet και έχει κατανάλωση μολις *106 VA, (δια .65 για να υπολογίσετε το watt)* Η CPU normal δουλευει στο 45% http://10.2.173.1/graphs/cpu/ . Στα 270 mbps όταν αρκετές φορές είναι η κίνηση, παρατήρησα την CPU να ακουμπάει τα 91%.
> 
> Τα Routerstation pro, RB600, RB433AH η ότι θέλουμε να συγκρίνουμε βάση απαιτήσεων μου και επίδοσης η κατανάλωσης, ..... το δίνουν? *Υπάρχει εμπειρία*?, και αν ναι, μπορούμε εδώ και τώρα να τα συγκρίνουμε?
> 
> Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση των μετρήσεων.


Ετσι για να χαίρετε και ο ysam.

Και δεν απάντησες ακομα που τα είδες τα 270mbps.
Αντε να το τραβήξω να ανεβάσουμε την ακροαματικότητα.

----------


## john70

> Για διευκρίνισε το,που τα βλέπεις αυτά τα νούμερα;


Στο National Geographic ! και συγκεκριμένα στην εκπομπή "Myth-basters" 

ΥΓ Ναι την εχει και ο Σκαι !

----------


## romias

Α έτσι πες μου.
Ρωτάω γιατί μου φαίνονται λίγα.

----------


## papashark

Εγώ παιδιά λέω να βάλω έναν I-core 7 με 16 πυρήνες (ειδική παραγγελεία για μένα) για να ρουτάρει ένας πυρήνας κάθε Interface, και 2 να κάνουν βάρδιες όταν κουράζονται οι άλλοι.

Μαζί θα καταργήσω το Ups και θα βάλω γεννήτρια για να τον κρατάει καμιά ωρίτσα, και θα χτίσω κουτί με τούβλα a-block που είναι και θερμομονωτικά !!!!


Μετά θα ανοίξω ένα άλλο thread που θα σας καλέσω να συγκρίνουμε τι είναι καλύτερο, το μηχανάκι μου ή το αυτοκίνητο μου. Και ο John70 να βγάλει τον σκασμό εκεί με το jeep του, γιατί καίει πολύ βενζίνη και είναι αντιοικολογικό .....

----------


## NetTraptor

Router και μα.... Κανενα storage θελει κανεις?

----------


## romias

Να το κάνει τι;
Το dc λέει "Απόρριψη σύνδεσης",η μόνο για μένα δεν εχει;

----------


## john70

> ............... Και ο John70 να βγάλει τον σκασμό εκεί με το jeep του, γιατί καίει πολύ βενζίνη και είναι αντιοικολογικό .....



Diesel καιει ! και μάλιστα λίγο, οπότε άκρως οικολογικό  ::  άλλοι βλέπω το έχουν "κάψει" για τα καλά.

Θέλω ένα συγκριτικό τέστ ανάμεσα σε ελικόπτερα και μηχανές κουρέματος γκαζόν !

----------


## klarabel

> ........Αντε να το τραβήξω να ανεβάσουμε την ακροαματικότητα.


.....O romias το είπε νωρίτερα !!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Ωστόσο, αυτό που παρατηρώ όχι μόνο σε αυτό το thread αλλά και σε άλλα είναι η εμμονή του κυρίου romia (Τάκης) στο θέμα με τα routerstation pro, μέχρι "υποψίας" θα έλεγα.
Με την ίδια λογική που είχε εξαπολύσει μύδρους κάποτε κατά της Viva, θα μπορούσε κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος να σκεφθεί ανάλογα και τώρα. Δηλαδή για να σκέφτεται κάποιος "ύποπτα", δεν είναι τυχαίο, "τόχει" το θέμα!!!
Ετσι λοιπόν, ακόμα και αν προσπαθήσει να πείσει για το αντίθετο, ότι δηλαδή "δεν τρέχει τίποτα" θα απαντούσα το εξής: Δεν Νομίζω Τάκη !! ::

----------


## grigoris

> Ωστόσο, αυτό που παρατηρώ όχι μόνο σε αυτό το thread αλλά και σε άλλα είναι η εμμονή του κυρίου romia (Τάκης) στο θέμα με τα routerstation pro


Ωχ! Δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει. Θα ετυχε..!

----------


## romias

t262567043_9779_2.gif

* 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ AWMN ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ OPEN SOURCE ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ*



Προφητειες μοναχού romia
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## GJP

> Ωστόσο, αυτό που παρατηρώ όχι μόνο σε αυτό το thread αλλά και σε άλλα είναι η εμμονή του κυρίου romia (Τάκης) στο θέμα με τα routerstation pro, μέχρι "υποψίας" θα έλεγα.
> Με την ίδια λογική που είχε εξαπολύσει μύδρους κάποτε κατά της Viva, θα μπορούσε κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος να σκεφθεί ανάλογα και τώρα. Δηλαδή για να σκέφτεται κάποιος "ύποπτα", δεν είναι τυχαίο, "τόχει" το θέμα!!!
> Ετσι λοιπόν, ακόμα και αν προσπαθήσει να πείσει για το αντίθετο, ότι δηλαδή "δεν τρέχει τίποτα" θα απαντούσα το εξής: Δεν Νομίζω Τάκη !!


 P
Δεν λες οτι μας τα εχει ζαλισει... μια με την viva μια με τα rspro ? απο θεωρια καλα τα παμε, αποτελεσμα μηδεν.....

υγ. romias για τις δοκιμες σας, αντι για μακρυ τραπεζι, σου εχω βρει ενα ισιο μερος στην αττικη οδο με τελεια οπτικη επαφη, θα φτασετε τα 300 .. mbps



> t262567043_9779_2.gif
> 
> * 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ AWMN ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ OPEN SOURCE ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Να το κάνει τι;
> Το dc λέει "Απόρριψη σύνδεσης",η μόνο για μένα δεν εχει;


κανένα filter Θα είναι.

----------


## romias

> P
> Δεν λες οτι *μας* τα εχει ζαλισει... μια με την viva μια με τα rspro ? απο θεωρια καλα τα παμε, αποτελεσμα μηδεν.....


Πόσοι είστε;
Και αφου σας πιανει ίλιγγος γιατι.....
Μαζί μου ασχολήστε
λαλα λαλα λαλα λα



> υγ. romias για τις δοκιμες σας, αντι για μακρυ τραπεζι, σου εχω βρει ενα ισιο μερος στην αττικη οδο με τελεια οπτικη επαφη, θα φτασετε τα 300 .. mbps


Παρτο αλλιώς γιατί θα βρεις και είναι κρίμα στην ευθεία.




> κανένα filter Θα είναι.


Μπα ειλικρινά δεν σ εχω για έτσι,για πατάτα το κόβω,το συνηθίζεις τελευταία.

----------


## GJP

καθε χωριο εχει τον δικο του τ...ο, ετσι και το awmn εχει εσενα !!!!!

----------


## romias

> κάθε χωριό έχει τον δικό του τ...ό, έτσι και το awmn έχει εσένα !!!!!


Τιμή μου ο χαρακτηρισμός απο σένα.

Την Κυριακή που θα κατέβω στο χωριό σου (Πορτο Ράφτη) για μπάνιο έλα να σου πω και άλλα τρελά,φέρε και φραπέ μέτριο χωρίς γάλα για μένα,στην τελευταία παραλία,μετά την ταβέρνα.
Θα με γνωρίσεις σίγουρα,θα είμαι ο μόνος τ..ος.

Υγ.Το ξεχειλώσαμε το θέμα προσωπικά αποχωρώ.
Παρόλα αυτά μπορείτε ελεύθερα να συνεχίσετε το τρολάρισμα,χωρίς εμένα.

----------


## andreas

> καμενο motherboard καθε 1-1,5 χρονο πως ? το προηγουμενο motherboard asus που ειχα το ειχα παρει μεταχειρισμενο επαιζε απο το 2004 -2010 σαν serveraki αρχικα και μετα σαν ρουτερ και το κατεβασα οχι επειδη χαλασε αλλα προληπτικα .
> 
> Το μυστικο ειναι αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου ανα 3-4 χρονια και χρηση ups


Δεν ξερω πως αλλα καθε 2 χρονια χαλαει μητρική ή τροφοδοτικο....
Ακομα και με UPS!! Πιστευω οτι ειναι απο την υγρασια και τον διαφορα θερμοκρασιας (χιονια, καπνα απο τζακια, γυρη την ανοιξη, σκονη....)

Το dell που εχω πανω παντως για την ωρα ειναι οκ.... Για να δουμε ποσο θα αντεξει!!

----------


## john70

ΦιλτρΟ στην είσοδο του αέρα ! Τακτικό φύσημα με αέρα στο φιλτρο και ... Καθάρισμα με πινελακι μέσα. 2 itox έχω απο το 2005 κάπου και πανε μια χαρα ! Μια αλλαγή πυκνοτων το 2009 και 2 αλλαγές σε cooler, απλά Κάθε 5-6 μήνες ρίχνω ένα φύσημα και καθάρισμα μέσα με πινελακι. Άλλο itox. Στα 200 μέτρα (δηλαδή ίδιες συνθήκες) χωρίς φίλτρα και καθάρισμα στα 2 Χρόνια η πλακέτα οξειδωθηκε και αντίο !

----------


## grigoris

Αυτο ακριβως που ειπαν οι δυο προλαλησαντες.. θελει φροντιδα ιδιαιτερη το ταρατσοpc. Βεβαια, εχει και την ομορφια του ειδικα αν εισαι στην αρχη!
Αποχωρησε και ο romias btw, οποτε ΙΣΩΣ μπορουμε και να συνεχισουμε επι του θεματος..

----------


## GJP

> Δεν ξερω πως αλλα καθε 2 χρονια χαλαει μητρική ή τροφοδοτικο....
> Ακομα και με UPS!! Πιστευω οτι ειναι απο την υγρασια και τον διαφορα θερμοκρασιας (χιονια, καπνα απο τζακια, γυρη την ανοιξη, σκονη....)
> 
> Το dell που εχω πανω παντως για την ωρα ειναι οκ.... Για να δουμε ποσο θα αντεξει!!


ισως να εχεις δικιο για τις υγρασιες και τα υπολοιπα, το ρουτερ μου ειναι κατω απο κεραμοσκεπη και δεν εχει να αντιμετωπισει ολα αυτα που ανεφερες





> Την Κυριακή που θα κατέβω στο χωριό σου (Πορτο Ράφτη) για μπάνιο έλα να σου πω και άλλα τρελά,φέρε και φραπέ μέτριο χωρίς γάλα για μένα,στην τελευταία παραλία,μετά την ταβέρνα.


θα χαρω να σε γνωρισω για να με (μας) ενημερωσεις για τον τροπο που βρηκες να περιορισεις τον ΟΤΕ και να μας αναφερεις την εναλλακτικη επικοινωνιακη λυση στους δυσκολους καιρους που ζουμε

----------


## Nikiforos

> +
> Δες το λίγο αξίζει 100%.


Συμφωνώ με Trendy και Romia!

----------


## herbalizer

> Ανακεφαλαίωση ηλεκτροτεχνίας
> *106VA x 0.65 = 68.9 WATT
> *με 1 ταρατσοπισι P4-2ghz που υποστηρίζει 8 b. b. λινκ (3 σε Ν και 3 σε nstream), 1 AP, 3 gigabit ethernet


 ο συντελεστής 65% που βρεθηκε;
Γιατι συνήθως τα pc έχουν 90%. Πρόκειται για το γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο "τρίγωνο ισχύος" το οποίο λέει Φαινομενη ισχύ (VA) = Πραγματική ισχύ (watt) + άεργη ισχύ (OhmXAmpXAmp). Ο συντελεστής αλλάζει ανα περιπτωση. Πχ για ασύγχρονα μοτερ είναι περίπου 35% 
link: http://www.powerstream.com/VA-Watts.htm
Οπότε μάλλον το λιγοτερο 95watt καίς... 
95 watt μείον 15 watt (πες) απο sbc ίσων με 80 watt. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά για 80 watt διαφορά, Άρη...

----------


## GJP

PF=W / VA και αντιστοιχα W=VA×PF
pf = power factor κατι σαν συντελεστης αποδοσης δηλαδη το μοτερ που αναφερεις με pf=35% δεν καιει λιγοτερο απο το pc me pf= 90% (φαντασου το pc σου να καιει περισσοτερο απο το μοτερ που εχει το ασανσερ του σπιτιου σου) καπου τα εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο

----------


## senius

> ο συντελεστής 65% που βρεθηκε;
> Γιατι συνήθως τα pc έχουν 90%. Πρόκειται για το γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο "τρίγωνο ισχύος" το οποίο λέει Φαινομενη ισχύ (VA) = Πραγματική ισχύ (watt) + άεργη ισχύ (OhmXAmpXAmp). Ο συντελεστής αλλάζει ανα περιπτωση. Πχ για ασύγχρονα μοτερ είναι περίπου 35% 
> link: http://www.powerstream.com/VA-Watts.htm
> Οπότε μάλλον το λιγοτερο 95watt καίς... 
> 95 watt μείον 15 watt (πες) απο sbc ίσων με 80 watt. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά για 80 watt διαφορά, Άρη...





> Ανακεφαλαίωση ηλεκτροτεχνίας
> *106VA x 0.65 = 68.9 WATT
> *με 1 ταρατσοπισι P4-2ghz που υποστηρίζει 8 b. b. λινκ (3 σε Ν και 3 σε nstream), 1 AP, 3 gigabit ethernet


 Μέτρηση με 5 διαφορετικά όργανα..... και κολλημένο το αποτέλεσμα των 106-108VΑ. (Η εν λόγω κάτωθι εικόνα είναι από το P3-933 που είχα πριν με 7 λινκ, χωρίς Ν)
voltamperometro 1.jpg voltamperometro 2.jpg

 ::  ::  :: 

@herbalizer, στην διάθεση σου για όποια μέτρηση θέλεις, ... σε οτι μηχάνημα θέλεις, με ότι λειτουργικό θέλεις και με όσο τραφικ θέλεις. Επιλέγεις, διαλέγεις και μας λες που θέλεις να έρθεις. Α φέρε καλού κακού και καμιά κάμερα μαζί σου. Περιμένουμε.

----------


## grigoris

μιας και ειναι ψιλοσχετικο το thread (να μην ανοιγω και νεο), εχει βρει κανεις benchmarks(ή γνωριζει εκ πειρας) ποιο εχει μεγαλυτερη υπολογιστικη ισχυ αναμεσα σε alix(LX800) και mips680MHz (rs pro/rbAH)? Ειτε ειναι mtik (με RBAH), ειτε με wrt (rs pro/rbAH), ειτε με οποιαδηποτε αλλη πλατφορμα.

----------


## neoplan

> ο συντελεστής 65% που βρεθηκε;
> Γιατι συνήθως τα pc έχουν 90%. Πρόκειται για το γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο "τρίγωνο ισχύος" το οποίο λέει Φαινομενη ισχύ (VA) = Πραγματική ισχύ (watt) + άεργη ισχύ (OhmXAmpXAmp). Ο συντελεστής αλλάζει ανα περιπτωση. Πχ για ασύγχρονα μοτερ είναι περίπου 35% 
> link: http://www.powerstream.com/VA-Watts.htm
> Οπότε μάλλον το λιγοτερο 95watt καίς... 
> 95 watt μείον 15 watt (πες) απο sbc ίσων με 80 watt. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά για 80 watt διαφορά, Άρη...


Είτε έχεις συντελεστή 1% είτε 65% είτε 100% τα ίδια φράγκα θα πλερώσεις....

----------


## GJP

ποσα ειναι τα λεφτα που θα πληρωσεις για ενα ρουτερ ολο τον χρονο ? το πλατιασαμε πολυ το ζητημα σιγα την πλακα μας κανουμε

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

έχοντας τρία ταρατσοπισια και έχοντας βαρεθεί να τα κυνηγάω πότε τροφοδοτικά πότε μητρικές κλπ τα ξέρετε όλοι μπιζερισα
θα πάω σε routerboard η σε rspro η συνδιασμο και των 2 να ησυχάσει το κεφάλι μου 
από προσωπική εμπειρία τα mbs για μένα πάντα είναι ουτοπία πόσες φορές ειλικρινά όμως τερματίζουμε τα link μας 
έχοντας ποια πολλά χρόνια στο δίκτυο
το απροβλημάτιστο του sbc συν το watchdog θα μου προσφέρουν μια σχετική ασφάλεια συν την κατανάλωση τώρα για τα mbit και 60 να πάρω αρκετά μου είναι αλλα πάντα για πάρτη μου μιλάω ο καθένας το βλέπει αλλιώς

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια χαρά BW έχουν πια τα πλακετάκια  ::  Πιο φθηνά δεν είναι από PC αλλά για a links μια χαρά είναι. Παίρνεις 2-3 433ah και φτιάχνεις μια χαρά αξιόπιστο κόμβο. 
Με το 802.11n έχεις ένα θέμα αλλά από την άλλη είναι πάλι μονόδρομος. Το n είναι λίγο ευαίσθητο και καλό είναι να έχεις τις κάρτες όσο πιο μακριά μεταξύ τους είτε στο ίδιο κουτί είτε σε διαφορετικά κουτιά.
Οποτε εκει μαλλον συμφερουν πολλα RB711 για τα single chain 802.11n και ένα κεντρικό RB800 με κανενα ακομα ποιο γρήγορο 802.11n dual chain 802.11ν συν το routing των άλλων. Ίσως και τα rspro κάνουν δουλειά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που είναι φθηνά. Άμα μπλέξεις με N ακόμα είναι υπό συζήτηση τι είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## 7bpm

Έχω σε production σχεδόν όλα τα RB της MikroTik.

Ο κόμβος στο Μαρούσι, αυτή την στιγμή τρέχει με ένα RB750G για Main Router (BGP routing του κόμβου, PPPoE για την ADSL μου καθώς και όλα τα VPN), ένα RB800 με δυο N 2x2 links, δυο 433ah με δυο Α Nstreme links το καθένα, ένα 411AH σε Ν link (με μια R52N σε 2x2) για το link με Spirosco και ένα RB711-5Hn-U για το link με Πάρνηθα.

ΟΚ, εγώ κολλημένος με τα ΜΤ… Αλλά 3 χρόνια τώρα στο AWMN δεν είχα τον χρόνο/ευκαιρία να μάθω κάτι άλλο.

Όποτε… ουδέν σχόλιο…

Σε κατανάλωση, όλα τα παραπάνω, παίζουν μεταξύ 55 και 80 VA…

----------


## herbalizer

> Μέτρηση με 5 διαφορετικά όργανα..... και κολλημένο το αποτέλεσμα των 106-108VΑ. (Η εν λόγω κάτωθι εικόνα είναι από το P3-933 που είχα πριν με 7 λινκ, χωρίς Ν)
> voltamperometro 1.jpg voltamperometro 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> @herbalizer, στην διάθεση σου για όποια μέτρηση θέλεις, ... σε οτι μηχάνημα θέλεις, με ότι λειτουργικό θέλεις και με όσο τραφικ θέλεις. Επιλέγεις, διαλέγεις και μας λες που θέλεις να έρθεις. Α φέρε καλού κακού και καμιά κάμερα μαζί σου. Περιμένουμε.


οκ αλλά δεν μας λες, γιατι χρησιμοποιείς συντελεστή 0,65. 

Εφόσον καις Y αριθμό VA, τοτε στην ΔΕΗ πληρώνεις Y*0.9*24/1000 KWh καθε μέρα. Ο συντελεστής 0.65 που εσύ χρησιμοποιείς είναι αυθαίρετος και λανθασμένος. 

Δεν αμφιβάλλω τις μετρήσεις σου (είτε είναι 106 VA, ειτε 81 VA οπως δειχνει η φωτογραφία), αλλά χρησιμοποιείς λανθασμένο συντελεστή ισχύος. *Αυτο και μόνο αυτο*, προσπαθω να σου πω!

----------


## herbalizer

> Είτε έχεις συντελεστή 1% είτε 65% είτε 100% τα ίδια φράγκα θα πλερώσεις....


Όχι δεν είναι έτσι. Στην ΔΕΗ πλερώνεις KWh και οχι KVAh.
Την διαφορά πιστεύω οτι την έχω καλύψει στα παραπάνω ποστ.

----------


## neoplan

> Όχι δεν είναι έτσι. Στην ΔΕΗ πλερώνεις KWh και οχι KVAh.
> Την διαφορά πιστεύω οτι την έχω καλύψει στα παραπάνω ποστ.


Το ίδιο λέμε φίλε μου....
Με την άεργο ισχύ δεν παράγεται έργο (δεν καταναλώνεις ενέργεια δλδ, γιαυτό λέγεται και άεργος) οπότε η ενέργια που θα καταναλώσεις είτε έχεις συντελεστή 0.65 είτε 0,9995 είναι η ίδια.

----------


## herbalizer

> Το ίδιο λέμε φίλε μου....
> Με την άεργο ισχύ δεν παράγεται έργο (δεν καταναλώνεις ενέργεια δλδ, γιαυτό λέγεται και άεργος) οπότε η ενέργια που θα καταναλώσεις είτε έχεις συντελεστή 0.65 είτε 0,9995 είναι η ίδια.


Αν το μηχανημα μετρα watt τότε έχεις εσυ δίκιο. Αν το μηχάνημα μετρά VA τότε έχω εγω δίκιο... Επαναλαμβάνω την σχέση για να γίνει κατανοητή: (Y VA)*(συντελεστή ισχύος = 0,9)*(24 ώρες)/1000 = Ζ KWh κάθε μέρα.

----------


## Themis Ap

Γρήγορη ερώτηση.
Στη περίπτωση που μετράμε κατανάλωση, ενός ταρατσοπισί εν προκειμένω, με τα κλασσικά μηχανηματάκια όπως στη φωτογραφία του senius, με ποιο συντελεστή χοντρικά πολλαπλασιάζουμε για να βρούμε την πραγματική ισχύ;

Edit: Έχει γίνει και στο παρελθόν αντίστοιχη συζήτηση...

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικώς πια εδώ, βασικά πράγματα ανακυκλώνονται και μπερδεύονται από τους ίδιους μαϊντανούς σωτήρες για να τα ξανασυζητήσουμε και να ξαναματακαταλήξουμε στα αυτονόητα ή μάλλον σε πράγματα τα οποία λίγο πολύ είναι δεδομένα. ουφ δηλαδή. Κάτι καινούριο θα δούμε η θα λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια? Τέλμα!

----------


## NetTraptor

καλά για αυτό τι να λέμε...
Forum->VOIP ->Hardware ->Reviews ->H ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ROUTERBOARDS...ΙΤΧ...*ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ*
I rest my case!

----------


## christopher

Επειδή υπήρχε σχετική κουβέντα και ενδιαφέρον στο παρελθόν, να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει εφάμιλλη μητρική του atom από την AMD με *2xPCI*, η Asus E35M1-M:

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/329437/Asus-E35M1-M.html

Ενδεικτικά:

•E-350 Dual Core
•SATA III θύρες
•USB 3.0 θύρες
•Κάρτα δικτύου Gigabit Ethernet.
•2 θύρες PCI EX x 16
•2 θύρες PCI EX x 1
•*2 θύρες PCI 3.0*

η κατανάλωση γύρω στα 25W σε idle.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Επειδή υπήρχε σχετική κουβέντα και ενδιαφέρον στο παρελθόν, να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει εφάμιλλη μητρική του atom από την AMD με *2xPCI*, η Asus E35M1-M:
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/329437/Asus-E35M1-M.html
> 
> Ενδεικτικά:
> 
> •E-350 Dual Core
> •SATA III θύρες
> •USB 3.0 θύρες
> ...


 Αυτό είδα κ εγώ πριν από μερικές μέρες. Έψαχνα έναν zacate για Mini πισάκι κ βλέποντας τις 2 pci με έβαλε σε σκέψεις... Σε σχέση με atom boards για μένα συμφέρει. Απλά δεν είναι mini-atx αλλά micro.

----------


## christopher

> Αυτό είδα κ εγώ πριν από μερικές μέρες. Έψαχνα έναν zacate για Mini πισάκι κ βλέποντας τις 2 pci με έβαλε σε σκέψεις... Σε σχέση με atom boards για μένα συμφέρει. Απλά δεν είναι mini-atx αλλά micro.


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το καλό. Ότι έχει μικρές διαστάσεις (24.4 cm x 18.3 cm) και βολεύει για ταρατσοpc με 2 τετραπλούς. Είναι λίγο πιο μεγάλο από routerboard (15 cmx10.5 cm) αλλά σίγουρα χωράει στα κουτάκια που έχουμε. Συν ότι δεν έχει ανεμιστηράκι αλλά μεγάλη ψύκτρα.

Από πλευράς κατανάλωσης (το ASUS: 25W-38W) έρχεται μια η άλλη με 3 routerboard-routerstation που νομίζω ότι σε idle καίνε περίπου 7W το καθένα, οπότε για 8 link είναι 21W.

Τώρα αν το θέλεις για το σπίτι, έχει και HDMI θύρα...  ::

----------


## grigoris

> Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το καλό. Ότι έχει μικρές διαστάσεις (24.4 cm x 18.3 cm)


Σιγουρα ο zacate ειναι καλυτερη λυση απο τον atom, αλλα παραμενει ταρατσοpc με τα μειονεκτηματα και πλεονεκτηματα του + ακομη ενα μειονεκτημα.. οτι ειναι γαϊδουρι!!
Επισης, πολλα εξαρτονται και απο την ποιοτητα των components που εχει πανω οποτε μονο μια δοκιμη θα πεισει.  ::

----------


## denlinux

Eiναι μεγαλη αυτη η μητρικη δε κανει......Εμεις θελουμε Nano ή Pico μητρικη αυτη ειναι MicroATX

----------


## commando

3+χρονια στη ταρατσα ατομ με 8πλο σας λεει κατι;

----------


## nikolas_350

Παίζει να βρούμε διπλό pci riser πουθενά;
Δεν μπορώ να βρω ένα post που είχαν δοκιμάσει δυο αλλά μονό ένας ήταν συμβατός.

----------


## nkar

ΤαραατσοPC με κατανάλωση 8,5watt σε idle

http://ssj3gohan.tweakblogs.net/blog...nglish%29.html

----------


## denlinux

παίζει καμία mini-itx με 2 pci slots...???

----------


## commando

παιζει ατομ με 8πλο κ 1 χρονο εγγυηση!

----------


## gvaf

PCI 32 bit extender βρήκα αυτόν εδώ:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Right-Angle-...item460ae1642b

Το θέμα είναι αν δουλεύει σωστά με 2 τετραπλούς επάνω του.
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------


## commando

δεν παιζει ακομα κτο pci flex ston 8plo den epaize swsta .I moni lysi einai 8plos 100 ευρωπουλακια μονο

----------

